# How many cores are you crunching?



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

Just thought about this last night. I know that all cores are not created equal. I'm just curious how many cores everyone is crunching with. I'm cruching 20 cores (2 i7's and a Q6600), if you count the HT "virtual" cores on i7's. So, how many are you crunching with?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 26, 2009)

heh only 4

a E2220
and a E7400


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2009)

12 here...

2x Q6600
2x AMD Opty's

Hope to up that to 20 in the next month or so


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 26, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> 12 here...
> 
> 2x Q6600
> 2x AMD Opty's
> ...



ahh... no wonder you beat me soo quickly!!


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> ahh... no wonder you beat me soo quickly!!



No matter how many everyone crunches with ....it is all good


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> No matter how many everyone crunches with it is all good



Exactly.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 26, 2009)

Currently running: Q6600 x 4, E6400.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2009)

@Jizzler...you still hanging on my tail ?? I cant seem to shake you at all lol


----------



## mike047 (Jun 26, 2009)

16-WCG
8-Docking
4-inactive

Down from over 120 when I still could afford my farm.


----------



## 3xploit (Jun 26, 2009)

4 cores on my i7 (no ht)

I wonder if I enable ht will my ppd double? ex. if I'm getting 3000ppd without ht will I get 6000ppd with ht at the same clocks?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 26, 2009)

3xploit said:


> 4 cores on my i7 (no ht)
> 
> I wonder if I enable ht will my ppd double? ex. if I'm getting 3000ppd without ht will I get 6000ppd with ht at the same clocks?



It might not "exactly" double but you will be doing twice as many work units


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2009)

2X PII-945ES
1XPhenom Quad 9600BE
3XCore i7 920 (1 is in RMA)
1X Xeon X3320 (Q9300 equal)

So if I had everything running, that would all come out to 40 cores


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 26, 2009)

9 cores for me:

C2D E8400
X3 8650
X2 4850e
X2 7750

As the Soup Nazi would say, "No Hyperthread for You(me)"


----------



## MRCL (Jun 26, 2009)

Only four, Q6600, at 100% all the time, except when I game I go to 60%. 24/7 by the way. 
When I finish the Quadfather, it will be four more, as I will dedicate the Q6600 to crunch, and the other rig with the two cores (E6300) will come into play as soon as its reassembled and ready to run again.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 26, 2009)

54 cores's.. plus 4 HT.. So, 58 total


----------



## Disparia (Jun 26, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> @Jizzler...you still hanging on my tail ?? I cant seem to shake you at all lol



Yup, we'll be sharing that pie slice from time to time 

PantyHoser has sadly gone down after only a couple days of Crunching. Also, last week I had to take it off a different E6400 than the one I listed above, but I was able to install it on another Q6600 recently.

Just grabbed a PSU from work to see if that's the problem with PantyHoser, hopefully get 'er back up this weekend.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jun 26, 2009)

I had to take my PS3 off when I got the electricity bill.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 26, 2009)

4 here as well, e2200 and 3800x2.

Still trying to add 2 or 4 more.


----------



## dhoshaw (Jun 26, 2009)

12 total:
4 x Q9550 4.0 GHz
4 x Xeon 2.8 GHz
2 x Athlon x2 3800
2 x P4 3.0 GHz


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

working on getting my octafather rig together to crunch it will be 2x4 cores ~2.4ghz


----------



## scope54 (Jun 26, 2009)

8 cores 4 machines:
2.5ghz opty
3.4ghz C2D
1.6ghz Turion
2.0ghz athlon 64


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 26, 2009)

Somewhere around 100.Counted 3 times and came up with 3 different totals.


----------



## A novice (Jun 27, 2009)

20 cores
4 x Q6600
1 x MP 2800
1 x MP 2600


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 27, 2009)

X3370=4
i7 920=4+4ht
Total=12


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 28, 2009)

I know its not much, but for me

C2D p7450 (in my lappy so only days/weekends) x2
P4 3.2ghz HT                                                x2 (logical)
P4                                                               x1

So thats 5 if you count HT. Soon to be added an e8500 from boomstick360, so that will put me at 7, (havent sold my old gaming rig yet, so that one will still be around, the p4HT) once I get it up, a Celeron 3.2ghz if I can get the mobo flashed, plus some older ones that will sit in my closet 24/7.

So 5 atm, hopefully gonna be at 10+ in the next couple of weeks, though they obviously wont be putting out what the Q's and 7's are.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2009)

8 - 24/7 - Dual Xeon 5310
8 - 16/7 - Core i7 920 w/ HT
2 - 4/7 - Opteron 180
18


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 28, 2009)

4 x Q9550
8 x Core i7 920 w/ HT
4 x Q6600
16 Total 24/7

I'm hoping to add another i7 920 to the mix soon, if anybody has a crappy overclocker they want to part with cheap let me know.


----------



## Homeless (Jun 28, 2009)

Only 4 from my x3220


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 28, 2009)

2 - Opteron 170 running 24/5
Man that thing really pushes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

10 here
i7, and Athlon X2


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2009)

im running 11 machines.

10 are dual cores
1 is a quad
SO 24 cores.

only 5 show up in my "device" list


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 28, 2009)

1x Phenom II X4 920 (4)
1x Athlon64 X2 3800+ (2)
1x Athlon64 3800+ (1)
2x AMD Socket F Opteron Quad "Barcelona" (8) (Dual Socket F eATX Server board with the 780+SB750 Chipset)
1x Athlon64 3000+ (1)


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 29, 2009)

1 x 8400 (2)
1 x 7200 (2) @3.6 ghz
1 x 6600 (2) @ 3.0 ghz
1 x 6400 (2) @ 3.2 ghz for over 2 years
1 x 6300 (2) @ 3.0 ghz
1 x 2160 (2) @ 3.0 ghz
Building a 5200 now and if i can find a 2 cheap intel 775 and an am2 board could put up 8 more cores
Got the e5200 up on H2O @ 4.0 ghz so nother 2 cores been folding for about 15 hours now. 
14 total so far
got a 6429 and a 2140 but no motherboards and forgot, a 3800 x2 am2


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

Only 2 for now  Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @3.406ghz


----------

